# Hello all my name is Koby



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Hello everyone, my name is Koby and I am now home with my new mummy. I must say it was a very scary but exciting day for me because I had to fly in a big plane and travel a lot in cars before finally arriving into my mummy's arms but it was all so worth it, I think I am going to love my new home very much :wub:
I am trying to be such a good little boy for her and I know she loves me very very much cos she cuddles me and loves on me soooooo often. I give her my puppy kisses all the time too and I love following her everywhere.
I found it very easy too to get the hang of my new potty, it's easy to use and so far I have been real clever by using it pretty much every time. :chili:
I love sleeping next to mummy on her big bed in my crate, I do feel safe there cos I can see her, and if I call out cos I need to go potty she gets up and takes me so it's easy to be good for her :thumbsup:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

You are such a beautiful boy Koby, how exciting that you are finally with your new Mummy! Yayyy! and congratulations Janet! I'm so happy for you, what fun to have a new little one to snuggle.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Koby is gorgeous. What a lucky boy he is....can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats,Janet. Koby is adorable!!


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

Cute and a little beauty cant wait to see him. Congratulations.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Janet -- sounds like you have a very smart, VERY cute boy there. He can even type on the internet. :HistericalSmiley: So happy for both you and Koby having each other's love. A wonderful little holiday bundle of joy. :chili::chili:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

congrats on Koby, so glad he is in his new home. :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Half Scoobie and half Koko!!! You are bound to be perfect!!!!! Kobie you are adorable and I, for one, am very happy you are finally home...where you belong...with your loving mom!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats, Janet! He is really adorable!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Congrats!!! koby is adorable! Hope we can see more pics of him


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi Koby, you're so handsome! I'm sure your mommy will spoil you a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi Koby, you're so handsome! I'm sure your mommy will spoil you a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thank you everyone, Koby is a dream puppy really, super cute and so easy to teach, gosh I was blown away at how quickly he used his potty and oh does he love to please, he even calls out when he has been potty to let me know, I think he just loves the praise and kisses he gets. He was remarkably calm after his journey home but he is full of life now and very much at home.
As soon as I can get him to sit still I will try to get more pictures to share.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Koby... I'm glad you made it to your new home! 

You are very cute!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Janet, he is beautiful! I'm so glad you have each other! Sweet kisses to your beautiful new boy!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome Home Koby!!​


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Funny how a each picture is so different, it's almost impossible to keep Koby still but finally I managed to get this one.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:cheer: Welcome Home Koby :cheer:


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Koby is just gorgeous  congrats on your new baby  where did he come from ? Cx


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Congratulations, Koby is adorable.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Welcome to your new home Koby, you adorable little fluff!!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Koby is adorable! Good boy keep working it - Mommy is already wrapped around your finger... er, um paw!


----------



## Purple (Dec 6, 2012)

Koby is so adorable! Did he come from the east? My little girl comes home on the 30th. I can't wait and hope she is as quick a learner as your little Koby.


----------



## Purple (Dec 6, 2012)

I just read that little Koby is from a WA breeder. That was a big trip for him. Such a cutie.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Janet, he's such a beautiful. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Purple said:


> I just read that little Koby is from a WA breeder. That was a big trip for him. Such a cutie.


Yes he is from Perth he came from Pender Maltese, Kym is such a lovely lady to communicate with, and yes it was a very long journey for little Koby but he did very well bless his little heart:wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Janet , I'm just seeing this!!! I am so THRILLED you have a new 'baby"!! I love, love, love the name!! What a little darlin' he is. :wub: I couldn't be happier for you!!:chili:
ENJOY ENJOY ENJOY!!!!! ( KNOW you will!! )


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Scoobydoo said:


> Funny how a each picture is so different, it's almost impossible to keep Koby still but finally I managed to get this one.


Janet, all I can say is :wub::wub::wub: :wub::wub::wub: :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

Welcome home Koby! Sending lots of love to you from Paris and her mommy :smootch:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Janet I am so excited for you. Koby is adorable.


----------



## simplymars9 (Nov 27, 2012)

He is so cute!!! Congrats!!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Koby is just a doll!


----------



## piratelover (Nov 11, 2012)

Koby you are a special little doggie. May you and your mommy have a wonderful life together.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Welcome home Koby!!!!! You are a gorgeous baby boy!!:wub:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thank you so much every one, sorry I can't post much but as you can expect I am being kept rather busy. Koby is such a joy I just have to spend all my time with him, guess he will be a spoiled little boy:wub:
Here is the latest picture I have, had to wait till someone was here to hold him still, he is such a lively little baby:thumbsup:


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

You a lovely boy koby welcome home and enjoy all your cuddles. Daisy dens you big welcome kiss


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Koby is a very handsome and lucky little boy:wub:Janet I am so happy for you:wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Janet, Koby is just a little doll, i'm just so happy for you! :wub:


----------



## Purple (Dec 6, 2012)

He is such a handsome little man. My little girl is coming from the other Perth breeder. Alrich Maltese - she is an hour drive from me so we went to see our little girl (10 weeks old) on the weekend. And I was in heaven around all the dogs and the puppies!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi beautiful boy Koby! So happy for you and Mommy.
Xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxox


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

He's simply adorable, Janet! Scooby and Koko are smiling on you right now, they're very happy for you.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Janet I am so happy for you that you have another fluff to spoil. Koby is a lucky boy :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Koby you are sure a good boy...and as cute as can be. I so wish I could have a few of your sweet puppy kisses.


----------

